# Dayumm!



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

This was insane. Sage & Halldor absolutely crushed it. Ya, they make an awesome duo and have sick style. Their guest appearances were solid too. Not the biggest street guy but loved this one. They had some uber gnarly tricks but so stylish at the same time. Great/Must watch. Loved their backcountry/Sunset part too. All around goodness.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Halldor seriously needs to shave that moustache. It's so gross.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

GDimac said:


> This was insane. Sage & Halldor absolutely crushed it. Ya, they make an awesome duo and have sick style. Their guest appearances were solid too. Not the biggest street guy but loved this one. They had some uber gnarly tricks but so stylish at the same time. Great/Must watch. Loved their backcountry/Sunset part too. All around goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree. I've always been one to enjoy watching urban riding. Mostly because where I ride, massive JJ-esque lines are nothing more than a dream (for now). I've always loved watching the creativity of the guys who are out in the street, but definitely appreciate the backcountry stuff as well. This definitely was a great mix of them both. 

Gets me super stoked for Stronger by Union. That film has such an epic crew, there's no way it's anything short of amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

basser said:


> Halldor seriously needs to shave that moustache. It's so gross.




Let's be real though, if anyone in snowboarding was going to pull the pornstache off, Halldor would be the only one. But I agree, it looks ridiculous hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> I agree. I've always been one to enjoy watching urban riding. Mostly because where I ride, massive JJ-esque lines are nothing more than a dream (for now). I've always loved watching the creativity of the guys who are out in the street, but definitely appreciate the backcountry stuff as well. This definitely was a great mix of them both.
> 
> Gets me super stoked for Stronger by Union. That film has such an epic crew, there's no way it's anything short of amazing.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. The high consequence in street riding seems way more cray for me, so i def give these street riders a ton of respect. The bails look so much more painful with the constant metal, brick, etc they face. 

Imo the craziest street trick to date that I've seen still has to be Halldor's backie roof gap in Nike Never Not. Absolute bonkers and the highest of consequences if you get wrong lol.






And ya man, that Stronger lineup is too stacked. Can't wait to see it also, Torstein Horgmo apparently killed it. Personally excited to see Gigi Ruf's part also.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

GDimac said:


> Totally agree. The high consequence in street riding seems way more cray for me, so i def give these street riders a ton of respect. The bails look so much more painful with the constant metal, brick, etc they face.
> 
> Imo the craziest street trick to date that I've seen still has to be Halldor's backie roof gap in Nike Never Not. Absolute bonkers and the highest of consequences if you get wrong lol.
> 
> ...




Yes!! That shot was insane. I remember rewatching it like 10 times thinking holy shit.. he would have been totally fucked if he missed!

I can't remember where I watched it, but there was a behind the scenes of I believe that shot somewhere and he totally overshot the landing the first time and really messed himself up (or something along those lines. It's been a while since I've seen it). Then turned around and nailed it right after. 

I hope Torsten kills it. With all the injuries and what not within the past few years, it's been a while since he has put out a super solid part (or if he did, I missed it).

I also can't remember the name of it, but I vividly remember watching Seb Toots street part back in like 2013ish time frame and it totally blew my mind. Wish I could remember the name of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Ya Torstein had a pretty bad back injury but he's recovered now apparently. And ya heard about that bts clip of the roof gap jump, but dont think I've seen that one yet. Only saw the one in the movie.

And ya, Seb Toots recently put out a compilation this past yr, of his best street edits. That too was incredible. Reppin' for us Canadian shredders really well lol. Another cray edit.


----------

